# marijuana side effects



## baktea (Oct 14, 2009)

The other night i was using the bathroom and i got done and was washing my hands...when i went to dry my hands i fainted on the floor and started going into a seizure....it lasted for around 2 minutes and i had to be rushed to the hospital....they performed 2 cat scans and found nothing at the local hospital...right after they did the cat scans and moved me back into the room i had another seizure....then they decided it would be best for me to be transferred to a bigger hospital in a bigger city so they could find out why i was having these seizures...so i was moved to a bigger hospital and i stayed the night there....the next day early in the morning they wanted me to go and have an MRI...so i went to go do that and directly after they had me go and have this thing called an EEG...so after all that was done i went back to my room and awaited for the results...they told me the doctor would not be able to make it in tonight but he could manage a phone call with me....on the phone call he told me that the results came back with the MRI and everything was clear and i had nothing to be worried about with that...he then told me that the EEG showed some abnormalities but he hasn't had a good enough chance to look at it yet and he will discuss it further with me tomorrow morning...this whole time i was in the hospital they were taking my blood and checking my vitals and giving me meds....so the next morning the doctor came in and he told me that the blood results came back in and it showed that there was marijuana in my system and he said that he thought that the weed in my system was causing me to have seizures, but he said that is not for sure but most likely that is causing them. 
Is this a correct statement?...i have heard that some people that have seizures use weed to have them help them deal with it...but i understand that everyone is different...one thing that i dont understand is that i have been smoking for a while now and i think that if it would have hurt me then it probably would have done so already....what is your advice?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont know..I am very sorry about your seizure..I have had some due to diabetic low sugars...is your tongue ok?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't know but you're doing the right thing - ask your doctors, not a bunch of stoners .  The only side effect I notice is that it wears off too soon.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> I don't know but you're doing the right thing - ask your doctors, not a bunch of stoners . The only side effect I notice is that it wears off too soon.


 Funny right there!

I wouldnt smoke any more grass thats for sure. Then after months of it out of your system and you have another seizure you can go back and ask your saw bones why your still having seizures after the THC is out of your system.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 14, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I dont know..I am very sorry about your seizure..I have had some due to diabetic low sugars...is your tongue ok?



Sorry to hear abt the seizure.  Listen to the Doc for sure.  Just FYI from a trained Scuba diver in Stress and Rescue... NEVER try and hold down somebody's tongue who is having a seizure because you can seriously damage their jaw and teeth.  Although it looks painful they are NOT awake and feel nothing during Tonic Seizures.  Don't even hold them down, let em shake and they will get through it in a minute or two.  Off topic yes but its an appropriate thread to dispell a common myth.


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your troubles...I am not in the medical field but it seems strange that they wld test for MJ in your blood...MJ is actually used to treat epilepsy...I hve read about people being allergic to MJ and one of the things it caused were seizure like episodes...


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm sorry to hear that baktea-
obviously a Dr. should know more of whats going on than anyone here-but that said-he could have it out for pot/smokers. i'd go get a second opinion. if it is due to the pot, i would say it would almost have to be an allergy. maybe try an allergy Dr. and ask how to find out if it is so.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 14, 2009)

I hadnt even thought of an allergy. Could you imagine?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2009)

Was this the first time you smoked pot?


----------



## gangalama (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn Son I want some Of what u smokin!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## Super Skunk (Oct 15, 2009)

I am allergic to pot... Makes my eyes red, my mouth dry, and then it sometimes makes me ramble on, and laugh uncontrolably at people I don't even know! Keep up with the docs! They are the ones that can find the problem... Pack another bowl and see if it happens again?


----------



## kaotik (Oct 15, 2009)

any seizures since? and what were you doing before? had you just smoked one recently?

i'm not a doc, but i highly doubt it was from MJ.
i'm epileptic too.. that first seizure seems to just happens man, doesn't seem like any rhyme or reason to it.
 i was just hanging with my buddies after skateboarding, then fell flat to the cement (yeah was great. be thankfull you didn't knock your teeth out like i did. nothing like all the doctor tests, and dentist crap too.)
i got the same results with all my testing as you, no tumour or anything gnarly, but problematic EEG's

i dunno man, the more tests and vague answers i got, the more it appeared to me that "seizure" and "epilepsy" are basicaly medical terms for "we don't know ***'s going on"

good luck with whatever you do.. take it easy for a bit, see if another comes on. like other said, stop smoking for a bit if you want, and see if it happens again when you're completely clean (my bets it will)

and if they do diagnose you with epilepsy and he gives you perscription,  make sure if he gives you tigertal, you get the slow release. the regular messed me up badly.
good luck


----------



## baktea (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks everyone for ur advice!!! it is greatly appriciated...i was talking to some ppl and they told me that when they were in high school they had a seizure just like me and they went and had all the tests that i did and it turned out that that persons sleep patterns had been irregular and they had to be on a more consistent sleep pattern...i sure hope that that is what is causing them
ozzidiodude: this was not the first time i have smoked pot...i did a couple of times when i was younger, and now i was smoking about 2.5 months before i had my first seizure
gangalama: haha man i had been smoking some good ****...i had some afghan, kush, real good dro, and some real good midds
super skunk: man i really wanna pack another bowl but i think i am gonna take a little break from pot until they diagnose me with something
kaotik: i havent had any seizures since that one...i had just come from class and i went to the bathroom in my house...the last time i had smoked was the night before the actual seizure happened


----------



## Mountain_Homegrown (Oct 16, 2009)

Stay  away  from that Mexican  stuff..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 16, 2009)

Personally, I do not believe MJ alone was the root of this issue.

I have recently heard of growers in other areas actually spraying gasoilene on their plants...so...who knows.


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 16, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I have recently heard of growers in other areas actually spraying gasoilene on their plants...so...who knows.


 :holysheep:  that would suck man go to light your bowl and boom your face is on fire man. I bet it keeps them nasty garden bugs away though 

On topic one of my neighbors has the same problem with these incidents no reason has ever been found as to why and shes had them on and off the smoke


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, I could have written your post as I am just now going thru it as well.  I had a full blown tonic clonic on Aug 21 in front of my kids.  One called 911 and the other grabbed a neighbor...a good friend of ours who I couldnt  even recognize.  The last thing I remember was being wheeled out my front door on a gourney and how cute a few of the paramedics were lol..  I came too more while being rushed to the ER at a local hospital.  (I did my research and later learned I had done a lot of things that lower seizure thresholds.) The night before I had been at a heavy rock concert and got quite drunk, then continued when I got home.  I was also nervous and stressed because I had back stage passes to meet my fav band in a few days.  Probably dehydrated too.  But the odd thing here was I had quit smoking mj 2 1/2 weeks before it happened.  CT scans, MRIs, bloodwork all came back normal.  I had a 48 ambulatory EEG at home which showed abnormal activity in all areas of the brain while awake, and just in the left temporal lobe while sleepting.  I never did have any seizures during those 48 hours however.

I did some googling and found its quite common if a mj user abruptly quits, to have a sz around that 2 week mark...hmmmmmmmm.

As a side note, I had a strange episode last April that no one was around to notice.  Completely diff circumstances this time.  I did my 2.5 mile walk and came home and was going to vacuum my floor.  I felt fine.  Then the next thing I know, I am in my bed, its 45 mins later, I am completely confused, tried, and I pick the phone up to call hubs and ask when he's coming home for dinner.  He mentions we had dinner earlier at our normal time as a family and that he was at the usual meeting with one of my sons at the time.  My tongue was all bit to shreds on both sides and was quite painful.  The day after this I went to my dr and he said it sounded like a seizure and wanted me to go for a MRI and a EEG.  I didn't then because I was leaving on a Cali trip 3 days later and wanted to put the whole thing to the back of my mind.  Denial maybe, who knows...But I damn sure was smoking mj on a reg basis then, and that alcohol didnt play a part this time either as I know I wouldnt have felt like exercising if I was drunk or hungover.  

4 months later was when I suffered that sz (the Aug 21 one) in front of my kids, that kind of pieced everything together for me.  Now I am on a medication called Lamictal XR and seem to be doing ok with it...a few side effects but not many.  I havent had any sz since, but if I am only having them every 4 months, then I am probably not due til Dec, lol.

Anyways, its inconclusive with me if mj plays a part in the seizures.  After I read the thing about folks quitting mj and having them later I said screw it and went back to my old habbits...lol  Screw sobering up for potential jobs.  Atleast for now anyways...we'll wait and see how I respond to the meds.  

Take care, and welcome to the wonderful world of epilepsy...


----------



## baktea (Oct 16, 2009)

wow...smoking mom that sounds a lot like what happened to me...they got me on this stuff called dilantin right now...and it seems to me doing its job but then again i have only been out of the hospital for a couple days now...here soon on november 10 i have to go back in for a follow up appt and go through this other test called a sleep deprived EEG...i have to stay away from 12am the night b4 the test and i am guessing they are doing this because they want me to go through an EEG when i am in a stressed out state of mind...and hopefully when i go through this test i am going to have another seizure...if i have another seizure then they will be able to figure out the problem and one thing for sure the problem wont be mj cause im not going to smoke until they give me a diagnosis and if they tell me that the reason i had it is because of mj then most likely i will stop smoking for good...i mean i dont wanna stop smoking but i would much rather have the rest of my life to live that smoke mj every now and then


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

baktea-

Supposedly seizures can happen to anyone.  Epileptics are much more siseptible (sp??) and have a lower threshold then the rest of the world.  And there's several thins that can lower ours even further like:

Caffeine
Lack of sleep (we need atleast 7hrs so they say)
Dehydration
Not eating
Low blood sugar
Alcohol (an this is supposed to be bad for the anti-sz meds as well.)
Stress/fatigue

I still have a few beers on occassion, as well as my diet sodas.  I am now a cheap drunk- 2 feels more like 4, etc.  

I know some of those things are unadvoidable at times, but they can lower our threashold and make us more prone.

I know a pretty good, supportive epilepsy site, if you're interested, pm me.


----------



## baktea (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah sure i would love to have that website!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 16, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> any seizures since? and what were you doing before? had you just smoked one recently?
> 
> i'm not a doc, but i highly doubt it was from MJ.
> i'm epileptic too.. that first seizure seems to just happens man, doesn't seem like any rhyme or reason to it.
> ...


 
*i as well have seizures...*
*for 9 yrs now.. with no answer why, or what causes them.. also i have not been diagnosed with epilepsy..  but i do take a percription..*
*stress.. has a big factor or "triggers" my seizures.. *
*they never asked me to quit smoking dope.. they new yes..*
*but quitting for 3 months and living a normal life other then the smoking will tell you for sure.. *
*then chances are theres something in the mj that "triggers" or sets off the seizure (which basically is a chemical imbalance in the brain) i do beleive.. i am as well no doctor..*
*but after 9 yrs i am finally going through tests again to try and stop em.. im takin the dilantin.. i have 3 seizures a yr some times 4.. but they dont know why lol ... 
its alwas nice getting the "i dont know "from the doc..*
*good luck.. stay safe and padded *
*LH*


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 16, 2009)

Guess the govt is right... Potency is up 600%.  So stount now it can cause seizures.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 16, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> yeah sure i would love to have that website!!!


 
http://www.coping-with-epilepsy.com/forums/


----------



## baktea (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks a lot SmokinMom


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

No prob baktea.  I am grateful for your post.  I am so happy to see that others have epilepsy too.  Makes me feel like I'm not so alone.  Kao, LH, thanks for chiming in here.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No prob baktea. I am grateful for your post. I am so happy to see that others have epilepsy too. Makes me feel like I'm not so alone. Kao, LH, thanks for chiming in here.


 
*LOL no prob.. i always thought i was the 1 in 20 ... i know a few people that was just diagnosed epileptic... a guy i went to school with.. hes 23.. reading triggers his.. like reading a book..*

*it scares me now i have kids.. but the best thing to i would say is if you have loved ones ie. kids old enough.. 1st aid.. put em through the new first aid coarse they go through seizure pretty well..*

*a good myth is, you will swallow your tounge.. you wont.. *
*LH*


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

*well this is gonna be a hit a miss situation.. for alot now..*

*but kaotik when did you start having seizures?? did they by chance tell you what causes them or may trigger them?? how long have you had them for?? when did your first one happen?? are they grand mals?? and have you had any since. in no did you change anything in your life patteren ie. quit drinking,smoking,meth, crack lol jk on the meth n crack..*

*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

I just hope no one calls 911 on me again.  The ER and ambulance bills are huge and I am still paying on it.

But yes, my kids did do the right thing that day.  Now all I can do is educate them on what to do if it happens again.  Its funny- it happend while sitting in my puter chair and I fell on the floor.  My 5 yr old keeps putting pillows in that area just in case....LOL.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I just hope no one calls 911 on me again. The ER and ambulance bills are huge and I am still paying on it.
> 
> But yes, my kids did do the right thing that day. Now all I can do is educate them on what to do if it happens again. Its funny- it happend while sitting in my puter chair and I fell on the floor. My 5 yr old keeps putting pillows in that area just in case....LOL.


 
*That happens to me too SM.. not the comp but when staring off into the distace (concintratng) on one spot....  when it happened at wrk all i did was take 2 steps to the right kinda lean over to see if the flare stack was  gonna clear the wall and bin bang boom i woke up in the office with everyone looking at me like holly man your alive. *

*you have the right to sign yourself out of the ambulance.. then you can get a friend to take you to the hospital... they cant take you against your consent...*

*theres not much really one can do till its over... unless your "seizuring" fr longer then 2-3 minutes then i would call 911 as well not good... *
*LH*
*good to hear your ok though... geez*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

Yea, hard to tell the paramedics to not take me while I am unconscious or in a state of amnesia.

I am considering getting a med alert bracelet or something, but I dont want to have the stigma associated with E.  

Maybe a tatoo on my arm that states "I dont care how cute of a paramedic you are, leave me where I lay"..  LMAO!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea, hard to tell the paramedics to not take me while I am unconscious or in a state of amnesia.
> 
> I am considering getting a med alert bracelet or something, but I dont want to have the stigma associated with E.
> 
> Maybe a tatoo on my arm that states "I dont care how cute of a paramedic you are, leave me where I lay".. LMAO!


 
you can actually get them.. lil med alert tattoos.
yeah for me everytime the paremedics have got to me im kinda up or there getting me concious.... check my blood preasure pupils ask some q's and i sign away.. 
saves a few hun..
LH
:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 17, 2009)

The last thing I remember was being wheeled out.    I couldnt have told them to leave me there if I tried.  

But in the ambulance they asked me questions like what day is it, whats my last name, etc...I then told the one EMT that he was very handsome...LMFAO!!

I keep forgetting to bake some cookies for my local fire station, then I'd get to see them again.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> The last thing I remember was being wheeled out.  I couldnt have told them to leave me there if I tried.
> 
> But in the ambulance they asked me questions like what day is it, whats my last name, etc...I then told the one EMT that he was very handsome...LMFAO!!
> 
> I keep forgetting to bake some cookies for my local fire station, then I'd get to see them again.


 

:rofl:  LMFAO!!!!!!!:laugh: 
oh my god thats funny...  you should have told him your last name is for you to know only.. we will see how the first date goes...
i can tell you my # though:rofl: :laugh: 
.....sry hehe 
LH


----------



## kaotik (Oct 17, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *well this is gonna be a hit a miss situation.. for alot now..*
> 
> *but kaotik when did you start having seizures?? did they by chance tell you what causes them or may trigger them?? how long have you had them for?? when did your first one happen?? are they grand mals?? and have you had any since. in no did you change anything in your life patteren ie. quit drinking,smoking,meth, crack lol jk on the meth n crack..*
> 
> *LH*


first seizure at 18 (few weird incidents prior in hind-sight though)

all i remember was hanging with friends, then waking up in the hospital.. friends told me later that after i did "the funky chicken" on the ground apparently i put up quite the fight getting in the ambulance "this sucks, lets get outta here" "F this i'm going home!" "lets go guys this sucks" etc    don't remember a thing, but we get a good laugh about it now.

they never could figure out why, and didn't say what triggered them.

i had my last seizure about 5-6 years ago, when i went off my meds. doctor now leaves it to my discretion to stay on them or try going off again..  i'm ok with my current meds, so i'm fine just staying on em. i really didn't like the ones before, that's why i tried going off them.

and yeah, i pretty much quit drinking (wasn't to hard for me, i was always more a stoner) and doing mushrooms  


the meth and crack, well that's all good still  :rofl:  (j/k.. obviously)


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 17, 2009)

kaotik said:
			
		

> first seizure at 18 (few weird incidents prior in hind-sight though)
> 
> all i remember was hanging with friends, then waking up in the hospital.. friends told me later that after i did "the funky chicken" on the ground apparently i put up quite the fight getting in the ambulance "this sucks, lets get outta here" "F this i'm going home!" "lets go guys this sucks" etc  don't remember a thing, but we get a good laugh about it now.
> 
> ...


 
*thats awsome man.. your still smokin the jane eh..*
*im more of a stoner now then drinker.. *
*5-6 yrs thats awsome.. what are you taking for meds??*
*thanx*
*LH*


----------



## baktea (Oct 18, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> No prob baktea.  I am grateful for your post.  I am so happy to see that others have epilepsy too.  Makes me feel like I'm not so alone.  Kao, LH, thanks for chiming in here.



I am not sure if it is actually epilepsy...i sure hope its not...i am really starting to wonder what actually caused my seizures???


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 18, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> I am not sure if it is actually epilepsy...i sure hope its not...i am really starting to wonder what actually caused my seizures???


 
but if they say your epeleptic, then you know it can be cured/controled.. vs not nowing what you have. just you have seizures.. like me i dont have epilepsy but yet i have seizures..
had any seizures since??
LH


----------



## baktea (Oct 18, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> but if they say your epeleptic, then you know it can be cured/controled.. vs not nowing what you have. just you have seizures.. like me i dont have epilepsy but yet i have seizures..
> had any seizures since??
> LH



i had one that night...then after they got done with one of the cat scans i had another one at the hospital but none since then...they have me on dilantin and it seems to be working for me...i am really just feening for some bud right now....but i think i should just take a break from it just to see if that is really the reason that i am having the seizures


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 20, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> i had one that night...then after they got done with one of the cat scans i had another one at the hospital but none since then...they have me on dilantin and it seems to be working for me...i am really just feening for some bud right now....but i think i should just take a break from it just to see if that is really the reason that i am having the seizures


 
*I see. I see. there taking me off the dilantin now... hopefully its not the buds making you flop around... i asked my doctor today if you could be linked and he said possible but not likely.. who knows though now of days... well good luck to ya man.. stay standing.*
*i dont know if the doc mentioned it. but try to take showers for a bit..*
 *no one needs to have a seizure in the bath..*
*take care, be safe*
*LH*


----------



## baktea (Oct 23, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *I see. I see. there taking me off the dilantin now... hopefully its not the buds making you flop around... i asked my doctor today if you could be linked and he said possible but not likely.. who knows though now of days... well good luck to ya man.. stay standing.*
> *i dont know if the doc mentioned it. but try to take showers for a bit..*
> *no one needs to have a seizure in the bath..*
> *take care, be safe*
> *LH*



thanks a lot lefthand....i went back to my neurologist today and he took me off the dilantin cause i had an allergic reaction to it...i started breaking out in a bad rash the other night and he told me to stop taking it now he gave me some new stuff also for seizures called neurontin aka gabapentin...it is the 100mg one and he said that i can start taking that stuff next week...then after that he is gonna up the mg's to 300mg so hopefully that will start working...the doc also told me that he really thinks i should stop smoking weed...he said that he treated a patient that was smoking weed and after a while after smoking he developed paralysis on the left side of his body...but after the story was over he also claimed to say that once that patient was smoking weed for a while he started doing crack or something that was a lot harder than weed...i just thought to myself that no wonder the guy got paralysis he started doing crack...i just really wanna smoke right now...idk what to do...i also went to a doc here in my town the other day and he told me that more than likely me smoking marijuana was not the cause of my seizures so i really hope he is right...i want to smoke again...what do you think lefthand?


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad to see you check in baktea!!

Is he weaning you off the dilantin slowly?  These are serious meds and you should titrate up slowly and also ween yourself off slowly too.  I am Lamictal XR and he started me first on 25mg for 2 weeks, then 50 for 2 weeks, then 100 for two weeks, then 150 for 2 weeks, and then up to 200mg which is what he wants me on.

Serious serious brain medication, be careful!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 23, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> thanks a lot lefthand....i went back to my neurologist today and he took me off the dilantin cause i had an allergic reaction to it...i started breaking out in a bad rash the other night and he told me to stop taking it now he gave me some new stuff also for seizures called neurontin aka gabapentin...it is the 100mg one and he said that i can start taking that stuff next week...then after that he is gonna up the mg's to 300mg so hopefully that will start working...the doc also told me that he really thinks i should stop smoking weed...he said that he treated a patient that was smoking weed and after a while after smoking he developed paralysis on the left side of his body...but after the story was over he also claimed to say that once that patient was smoking weed for a while he started doing crack or something that was a lot harder than weed...i just thought to myself that no wonder the guy got paralysis he started doing crack...i just really wanna smoke right now...idk what to do...i also went to a doc here in my town the other day and he told me that more than likely me smoking marijuana was not the cause of my seizures so i really hope he is right...i want to smoke again...what do you think lefthand?


 
*Good to see your still walkin and talking baktea..*
*ouch thats no good about the rash eeek.. an ugly rash or one of them ichy ones.. lol .. they have said for yrs that MJ is a "gate way" drug..  its the person who decides wheather to smoke crack or to smoke meth , to MJ.. of coarse the doc dont want you to smoke MJ..*
*but the one thing you did that i liked was get a second opinion.. as from what i understood there was he went off to the worste senarios as possible. "smoking crack" "praralysis".. the other doc on the other hand sound honest. i am sure he didnt say hell go out smoke all the MJ you want, but he did give you a straight out answer..*

*i think its up to YOU on what you wanna do.. *
*that doc thats all about the crack.. did he even answer you with a yes/no or side track the topic??*
*take care and be safe baktea.. ..*
*let me know how you make out..*
*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

I've already shown it to a few of ya, but for anyone that hasn't seen it, good article about a NFL player with epilepsy.

hXXp://neurologynow.com/pt/re/neuronow/fulltext.01222928-200905050-00022.htm;jsessionid=KjLZ8SzhG16Hv7p2Fhvc1mMk9GvSXHF1hKRNZg1mvhYgBSS0T96b!-1127164547!181195628!8091!-1

How are you today baktea?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 24, 2009)

*Thanx SM..*
*way to be on top of things *
*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 24, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Thanx SM..*
> *way to be on top of things *
> *LH*


 
:giggle: I try, man I try....lmao.


----------



## baktea (Oct 26, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Glad to see you check in baktea!!
> 
> Is he weaning you off the dilantin slowly?  These are serious meds and you should titrate up slowly and also ween yourself off slowly too.  I am Lamictal XR and he started me first on 25mg for 2 weeks, then 50 for 2 weeks, then 100 for two weeks, then 150 for 2 weeks, and then up to 200mg which is what he wants me on.
> 
> Serious serious brain medication, be careful!!



SM he did not ween me off of the dilantin slowly...i was reacting so badly to it that he told me to stop right away...he hasnt started me on the other seizure meds yet...these are called gabapentin it is 100mgs and he is gonna have me taking these slowly at the beginning like 1 med the first night the 2 meds the 2nd night then 3 meds the 3rd night...and i have to stay on 3 meds nightly until i run out...so i really hope this works out...as of today i feel probably the best that i have felt in a while...it woke up and had a great breakfast and it is going great...lets just hope it stays this way!!


----------



## baktea (Oct 26, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Good to see your still walkin and talking baktea..*
> *ouch thats no good about the rash eeek.. an ugly rash or one of them ichy ones.. lol .. they have said for yrs that MJ is a "gate way" drug..  its the person who decides wheather to smoke crack or to smoke meth , to MJ.. of coarse the doc dont want you to smoke MJ..*
> *but the one thing you did that i liked was get a second opinion.. as from what i understood there was he went off to the worste senarios as possible. "smoking crack" "praralysis".. the other doc on the other hand sound honest. i am sure he didnt say hell go out smoke all the MJ you want, but he did give you a straight out answer..*
> 
> ...



thanks for responding LH...the rash was a combination of those two...it was ugly as hell but it also was very very itchy...he told me to start taking some benedryl and i have been doing that and the rash is pretty much completely gone now which is great.....and he also has me on a steroid called medrol...it is being used for an anti inflammatory...that has been helping as well...like i said that rash is basically gone....i really dont know what i want to do...i really wanna go out and smoke again but i really wanna be safe...like i said i go in for the sleep deprived EEG on the 10th of nov. and most times ppl get a straight up answer that day or the next day on what is wrong...if anything....the really funny thing is last night i was around ppl smoking mj for really the first time since the incident...i didnt really get a contact buzz or anything but i was right there with them but i just didnt smoke...it was soooo tempting to just say hey man pass it here....i really wanted to but i figured i need to really sit down and think about it before i actually make the decision.....the doctor that told me that i should never smoke again really didnt answer my question about is MJ really bad for me or is the possibility that i will experiment with other drugs (which i wont!) is really bad for me...so really he is just beating around the bush


----------



## LEFTHAND (Oct 31, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> thanks for responding LH...the rash was a combination of those two...it was ugly as hell but it also was very very itchy...he told me to start taking some benedryl and i have been doing that and the rash is pretty much completely gone now which is great.....and he also has me on a steroid called medrol...it is being used for an anti inflammatory...that has been helping as well...like i said that rash is basically gone....i really dont know what i want to do...i really wanna go out and smoke again but i really wanna be safe...like i said i go in for the sleep deprived EEG on the 10th of nov. and most times ppl get a straight up answer that day or the next day on what is wrong...if anything....the really funny thing is last night i was around ppl smoking mj for really the first time since the incident...i didnt really get a contact buzz or anything but i was right there with them but i just didnt smoke...it was soooo tempting to just say hey man pass it here....i really wanted to but i figured i need to really sit down and think about it before i actually make the decision.....the doctor that told me that i should never smoke again really didnt answer my question about is MJ really bad for me or is the possibility that i will experiment with other drugs (which i wont!) is really bad for me...so really he is just beating around the bush


 
*Thats good to hear your getting things in order.. i hope they tell you more then they told m e on  my EEG.. (they said) and i quote.. we dont see anything, wrong or out of order. and MRI will definitly tell us.. it was a 2 yr wait to get on in SASK.. so i had to go out of prov. and it cost me 770$ they told me to go back home to get an EEG and that should tell us whats goin on.. i was so pissed... im still in the wait to  see another specilist... soon i hope... *
*smoking dope is your call dude. you waited this long wait another 10 days till after your EEG atleast.. try askin another doc since the other one just tried to play dad.. "scare" you out of it..  i know lots of people who have seizures and smoke... im one of them.. i have a total of 2-3 a yr... bout every 4 months or so*
*i have a friend that has a rare type of epelepsy. he has seizures when reading...  crazy eh.. another one of my friends when shes driving at sunset or rise she has to pull over and wait... just the flickering moting from the light between the trees on the highway triggers them... crazy.....eh...*
*let me know how things work out...*
*take care play safe. if your gonna smoke smoke in your room and dont go anywhere. write down anything you may think is weird feeling incase you do twig out... then your paper will be your memory *
*LH*


----------



## baktea (Nov 1, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Thats good to hear your getting things in order.. i hope they tell you more then they told m e on  my EEG.. (they said) and i quote.. we dont see anything, wrong or out of order. and MRI will definitly tell us.. it was a 2 yr wait to get on in SASK.. so i had to go out of prov. and it cost me 770$ they told me to go back home to get an EEG and that should tell us whats goin on.. i was so pissed... im still in the wait to  see another specilist... soon i hope... *
> *smoking dope is your call dude. you waited this long wait another 10 days till after your EEG atleast.. try askin another doc since the other one just tried to play dad.. "scare" you out of it..  i know lots of people who have seizures and smoke... im one of them.. i have a total of 2-3 a yr... bout every 4 months or so*
> *i have a friend that has a rare type of epelepsy. he has seizures when reading...  crazy eh.. another one of my friends when shes driving at sunset or rise she has to pull over and wait... just the flickering
> moting from the light between the trees on the highway triggers them... crazy.....eh...*
> ...



yeah man that sounds like a good idea....i will probably do that paper memory thing...i will wait it out for another 9 days till my test then i am probably gonna be back to smokin...its real hard to be around all my friends and they go out and smoke and i cant join them to do it too....but i have been strong this far so im sure that i can wait a few more days. thanks for the advice LH


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 1, 2009)

baktea said:
			
		

> yeah man that sounds like a good idea....i will probably do that paper memory thing...i will wait it out for another 9 days till my test then i am probably gonna be back to smokin...its real hard to be around all my friends and they go out and smoke and i cant join them to do it too....but i have been strong this far so im sure that i can wait a few more days. thanks for the advice LH


 
*No problem man. been there. know how ya feel.. with me it was the whiskeys. hehe.  but i just dont drink period now. ive woken up to many times by myself after having a seizure and i'll tell ya when you just dont remember things it gets a lil freaky.. hope fully they will find out the reason and beable to pin point it for yas.. then you can break it down and say that you know smoking weed is bad but if you do it once and awhile is it gonna make ya do the funky..*
*stay strong good luck. *
*i harvest one in 9 days lol*
*LH*


----------



## baktea (Nov 2, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *No problem man. been there. know how ya feel.. with me it was the whiskeys. hehe.  but i just dont drink period now. ive woken up to many times by myself after having a seizure and i'll tell ya when you just dont remember things it gets a lil freaky.. hope fully they will find out the reason and beable to pin point it for yas.. then you can break it down and say that you know smoking weed is bad but if you do it once and awhile is it gonna make ya do the funky..*
> *stay strong good luck. *
> *i harvest one in 9 days lol*
> *LH*



yeah i am thinking that they will find out what it was...hopefully...thanks for the encouragement man....lol what do u mean i harvest one in 9 days? lol....i mean i can smoke again in 8 days....lol...is that what you were talking about?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 2, 2009)

baktea-

I had a 48 hr eeg I was able to do at home.  Even tho I didn't have any seizures during that time, it did pick up abnormal activity in my brain both while sleeping and when awake and said it was consistant with my type of epilepsy.

I had 2 MRIs that didn't show a damn thing.  I am also mad having to pay for those.

Lately I don't feel much like smoking.  I was always more of a beer drinker anyways.  It's funny now when I have crappy days I'll get a 6 pack of beer fully intending to get drunk and only end up drinking 2 or 3 at the max.  Just don't feel like it anymore.  

These brain meds I am on are pretty damn powerful.  Hopefully it will keep me seizure-free.  I do have a few negative side effects, but the benefits more then make up for it so far.  I dream everynight now.  Before I'd only remember 2 dreams a year.  

Hi lefty!!

And anyone else.  

Yea, slightly high here.  Did the above make any sense??????


:giggle:


----------



## baktea (Nov 3, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> baktea-
> 
> I had a 48 hr eeg I was able to do at home.  Even tho I didn't have any seizures during that time, it did pick up abnormal activity in my brain both while sleeping and when awake and said it was consistant with my type of epilepsy.
> 
> ...



hahaha yes smokin mom it did make sense....ugh i am sooo jealous u were smokin!!!!...damn i really want too as well....only 7 more days for me then i get to smoke again!!!!....yeah those meds that they got me on are pretty damn powerful as well...it is called gabapentin...and i take them once a day 3 pills which is 300mg...so that is really nice since i am going right to bed...i sleep so great at night...dreams all the time too...and i remember most of them!!!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 9, 2009)

*Hey yall chicken floppers..
hows life... well SM i had another one... hehe.. noot good at all.. ripped my back all up... so be prepared for one... your times coming.. lol
your supose to be before me...
LH*


----------



## baktea (Nov 10, 2009)

hey everyone...i went today and had my sleep deprived EEG it went well i guess....they wouldnt tell me whether or not i had a seizure which i think is soooo stupid....but i finally smoked for the first time again today and it was sooo great...they said i gotta wait a week b4 i get to call the doc and he tells me whats going on...but i know it was stress related cause i had a lot going on in my life during the time of the seizure (my grandpa had just died and i was stressing over midterms)


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 12, 2009)

*Good to hear your doing good man..
 i bet it felt awsome to smoke again...  have you had more then one?? or just the one??.. take care..  hope all goes well with the phone call..
LH*


----------



## baktea (Nov 17, 2009)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Good to hear your doing good man..
> i bet it felt awsome to smoke again...  have you had more then one?? or just the one??.. take care..  hope all goes well with the phone call..
> LH*



Thanks man.....it did feel awesome to smoke again....my tolerance is sooo low now lol....i just had the one seizure....thanks take care man


----------



## baktea (Nov 20, 2009)

hey man got the phone call and doc said everything is good now and most likely it was stress related...so i just have to control my stress and manage that better and everything will be good!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 20, 2009)

*SWEET DEAL bro..*

*well keep the stress down some man.. i know its hard being one with high stress..hehe.. whooooops*
*my mother use to stress the living crap right out of me.. just tried the whole to mothering thing.. and everytime i talked to her i would have one.. lol lol...*
*good to hear alls well.. play safe..*
*LH*


----------



## baktea (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi...havent checked in for a while now...so i figured that i would come and update everyone on how i am doing....so i have been smoking again for a while and just a couple of days ago i had another seizure!!!!...pretty much the same thing happened...docs told me not to smoke again...,but they did say that me smoking was not what was causing the seizures...they said that my eating habits were weird and that i am over eating and not getting enuf exercise....so they put me back on the neurotin and i am taking that now...i think i am gonna keep on smoking...one of the reasons that they said i should not smoke is because of what smoking does to ur appitite....when i get high i eat a lot of food basically...and they said that it is not good for me...so i am going to stop eating when i am high and start getting more exercise on a daily basis...figured i would update everyone


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 21, 2010)

baktea said:
			
		

> Hi...havent checked in for a while now...so i figured that i would come and update everyone on how i am doing....so i have been smoking again for a while and just a couple of days ago i had another seizure!!!!...pretty much the same thing happened...docs told me not to smoke again...,but they did say that me smoking was not what was causing the seizures...they said that my eating habits were weird and that i am over eating and not getting enuf exercise....so they put me back on the neurotin and i am taking that now...i think i am gonna keep on smoking...one of the reasons that they said i should not smoke is because of what smoking does to ur appitite....when i get high i eat a lot of food basically...and they said that it is not good for me...so i am going to stop eating when i am high and start getting more exercise on a daily basis...figured i would update everyone


 
*Good day or not so ..*
*i as well had a seizure 2 days ago.. weird.. but im aloud to keep on smokin.. what the hell.. the doctors figure its the opposit of you i have weird eating habbits.. and shetty sleeping... and dosent take MJ into concideration at all..  ...  u over eat and have em i under eat and have em.. weird..  good to hear your alive..*
*LH*


----------



## kaotik (Jan 21, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *.. weird.. *


yeah, that about sums up seizures.   
same with when the doc tells you "you have epilepsy".. he's basically saying "you have something messed up with your head that we can't figure out, so we're labelling it under the broad spectrum of epilepsy"


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 21, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> yeah, that about sums up seizures.
> same with when the doc tells you "you have epilepsy".. he's basically saying "you have something messed up with your head that we can't figure out, so we're labelling it under the broad spectrum of epilepsy"


 
Too true!!

I haven't had a big one since last August.  However, I wonder if my meds have controlled those and now they represent themselves differently as the more mild ones.  I sure have some freaky days - light-headed, blank staring, pretty out of it, but able to function still.  

I am in the process of looking for a new neuro.

Glad you checked in baktea, and sorry you had another sz, you too LF.  LF, did you change meds?  I know you mentioned you might be.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Jan 21, 2010)

There are a number of things that can cause seizures.  Low blood sugar, or high, heart problems, parasites, changes in light (eyes cant keep up with the lights changing, or one eye does and one doesn't), alcohol, sleep deprivation, insect bites (poisons/diseases) and the list goes on.

You could have whacked your head in the past and just now are having issues from it.  Maybe you simple passed out at some point, fell and hit your head, and now suffer seizures.  There are so many different things it could be, some you might not even realize have happened to you.

Best thing to do though, is keep on doing what you are.  Go to the Dr. see what they say, stay off the weed for a while, while you start the new drugs the doctors are going to give you.  Also, if you want to keep driving a car (I assume you drive at least once in a while) stay on those drugs.  The last thing you need to do is have another while driving and hit someone or something.  The drugs don't stop seizures 100% but they bring them down to almost never.

Former 911 operator...I've heard it all.  From both sides.

********EDIT***************
Wow, I totally missed the dates on this, sorry everyone.  I thought this was today.  Never mind.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 22, 2010)

:yeahthat: 





			
				kaotik said:
			
		

> yeah, that about sums up seizures.
> same with when the doc tells you "you have epilepsy".. he's basically saying "you have something messed up with your head that we can't figure out, so we're labelling it under the broad spectrum of epilepsy"


 :yeahthat: 
*not true... it can be as small as a scare in your brain causing it. that you got when you were 13. or as simple as a light flicker.. i have a friend who goes into seizures when he reads......  theres more to them then just flopping and you have epilepsy..*
*for me and maybe you and SM they havent found out whats causeing them.. other then the tie into of me not eating properly and getting 3-4 hrs sleep a night... so with those 2  factors and me being a high stress guy im told im just inviting them to take place..*
*also i have been on the same meds for 7yrs now.. that could hae something to do with it.. but i always thought that way too abou seizures till i started seein this new doctor.. and the the type of epilepsy you have also plays a huge part in it all as well.. kinda interesting in a way... *
*except for the factor they laid me off wrk bcuz of it lol.. really not funny..*
*lol but yeah... i hope to beable to tell you all more info on whats wrong and if the have found out the cause of my seizures in a few months.. or at least become seizure free..*
*thanx and take care MP.*
*LH*


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

Yea, I have narrowed down a few of my triggers...stress, accessive ammts of alcohol and maybe my menstrual cycle.  Perhaps dehydration and lack of sleep (after a night of heavy drinking)..

Speaking of sleep- normally I get between 7-10 hrs..big sleeper here usually.  

The only common denominaters from my 2 big seizures is stress and being in the middle of my cycle.

I keep trying to analyze it all.

I think my meds control my grand mals, but they have since become a milder type, simple/complex partials.  All I know is somethings still going on, and my dr doent seem to be concerned.

Looking for a new neuro.

I am on Lamictal XR.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

My mother had an "episode" in her sleep at 39 yrs old. She shook so bad she woke my dad in the middle of the night. When she woke in the hospital they ran every test known at the time and found nothing wrong with her. The doc shrugged his shoulders and said they couldn't find anything in the test results and sent her home diagnosed as an epileptic and put her on seizure meds. Almost WORD FOR WORD they said exactly what kaotik said. 

Originally Posted by *kaotik*
_yeah, that about sums up seizures.   
same with when the doc tells you "you have epilepsy".. he's basically saying "*you have something messed up with your head that we can't figure out, so we're labelling it under the broad spectrum of epilepsy" *
_

Two months later she had her second episode and she died. I remember my dad standing in the emergency room yelling at the doctor "Have you ever heard of ANYONE dieing from "Epilepsy"? " Doctors throw out generic wide sweeping diagnosis all the time. This is reality. I have also learned that many doctors - possibly in a feeble attempt to "dummy it down for the masses" misuse a lot of terms. My neurologist told me I had "ocular mirgraines"????? Well of course I went home to read up on them - there's no such thing????? I make a point of never ever ever correcting someone else on their interpretation of a physicians diagnosis. I also make a point of asking for a pen and paper and the correct spelling of a word when a doctor speaks beyond everyday English. Doctors say the darnedest things....


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 22, 2010)

I am so sorry about your mom OHC.  

Do you think she may have gone into status?

Status epilepticus (SE) refers to a life-threatening condition in which the brain is in a state of persistent seizure. Definitions vary, but traditionally it is defined as one continuous unremitting seizure lasting longer than 5-10 minutes, or recurrent seizures without regaining consciousness between seizures for greater than 30 minutes. There is some evidence that 5 minutes is sufficient to damage neurons and that seizures are unlikely to self-terminate by that time. 

**hugs**


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry about your mom also OHC.

I have a friend who's wife went into the emergency room complaining of chest pains, the doctors there sent her home with the diagnoses of haveing an extreme case of gas...without running any MRI's or CAT scans...she died that night from heart failure.  My buddy ended up sueing for malpractice and recieved a very nice chunk of money...but it did not bring his wife back...the guy has not been the same since his wifes death.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't know SM. Thanks for the hug.  No worries LF - it was a long time ago - and everyone looses a parent eventually. 
After two months of exhausting torture and painful tests, and seeing what they did to her in the ER, we chose not to have an autopsy so we don't know more than what I've shared SM ..... and it doesn't really change anything now.


----------



## baktea (Jan 29, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yea, I have narrowed down a few of my triggers...stress, accessive ammts of alcohol and maybe my menstrual cycle.  Perhaps dehydration and lack of sleep (after a night of heavy drinking)..
> 
> Speaking of sleep- normally I get between 7-10 hrs..big sleeper here usually.
> 
> ...



I too have noticed some things that are common when i have a seizure...the only thing that i can come up with is stress...both times that i have had a seizure stress has been very noticeable in my life...so that is really the only thing that i can think of...im on the meds now and my days have been going pretty good here lately and im still trying to get as much exercise as i can


----------



## FUM (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a bummer about your mother.I have been medicating with MJ since the mid 60's. Many times I have smokes, stood up to soon and felt dizzy or ever passed out. Just think about it. You just took a big toke and your holding it in. All your blood vessels are sucking up all the THC crystals in the smoke. Hold it a little longer....longer...OK, let it all out. ( Not all smoke leaves. ) Now stand up fast and you may pass out. This could happen to anyone. I think that's the reason why POT HEADS aways go so SLOW. Peace out


----------

